

Google’s Official Profanity API - hm2k
http://labs.phurix.net/posts/googles-official-profanity-api

======
cschneid
So when the title says official, they actually mean "internal api, dug out of
javascript source on a google affiliated site"?

------
snorkel
What the {"response": "true"} is this {"response": "true"} thing? A
{"response": "true"} cache page? Are you {"response": "true"} {"response":
"true"} me?! Do you really need a {"response": "true"} JSON API to do the work
of a stupid {"response": "true"} array lookup? {"response": "true"}!!!

------
cageface
I was hoping this was an API for _generating_ profanity.

~~~
ldamerow
Just feed the Outbursts of Everett True into a Markov generator!

~~~
cageface
Scurries off to his keyboard to start hacking...

------
schrototo
Why oh why does profanity _ever_ need to be filtered out?

~~~
maweaver
> you could try using the Google Profanity API to avoid displaying ads on
> pages that contain profanities

I assume that must be a requirement of some ad networks

------
latch
I once tried to create a list of basic patterns...always thought it'd be more
useful than it turned out to be:

<https://github.com/mogade/badwords/blob/master/en.txt>

~~~
peteretep
CPAN, as always, to the rescue:

[http://search.cpan.org/~abigail/Regexp-
Common-2011041701/lib...](http://search.cpan.org/~abigail/Regexp-
Common-2011041701/lib/Regexp/Common/profanity.pm)

------
franze
basically:

    
    
      http://www.wdyl.com/profanity?q=xxx

------
mootothemax
Nice, and it passes a couple of examples of the Scunthorpe Problem:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem>

------
click170
My first thought was "Oh, I wonder if that means the spellcheck on my
smartphone will stop substituting 'duck' when I meant to type something more
profane." But after reading the article, I guess not.

------
mhunter
A maybe condition is necessary.

see: <http://www.wdyl.com/profanity?q=balls>

~~~
MasterScrat
Yeah. Even with added SFW context:

> <http://www.wdyl.com/profanity?q=tennis%20balls>

> {"response": "true"}

------
pornel
It's publicly accessible, but I wouldn't call it official.

------
5h
server dead, not in google cache

~~~
mootothemax
This Google cache link works for me:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:labs.ph...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:labs.phurix.net/posts/googles-
official-profanity-api&hl=en&strip=1)

